# Kasich/Hickenlooper "Unity" ticket 2020?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A couple of establishment turds that will have 0.0% chance of success. I can not believe that some folks actually supported Kasich for POTUS? Kasich = POS.

REPORT: #NeverTrumper Kasich and Anti-Gun Hickenlooper Mull 2020 "Unity" Ticket


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Kasshitt and chickenpooper, perfect together!
The Chicken shit ticket!


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Would rather see Anthony get Eric to run.

=== Weiner Holder =====
Only a Democrat could Love
2020


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I wonder if their wives will vote for them cause it'd be sad if they only got two votes.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

IIRC Trump formed a PAC just after the election solely to go after Kasich and (at the time) Cruz because they didn't back him. Now that Cruz is off the Trump naughty list that would leave a Trump backed PAC with a single mission. Wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of that one.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I thought Kasich had some of the better qualifications in that huge pile of candidates at the beginning of the campaign .... at the end .... probably the worst spoiled brat attitude I've ever seen in a major candidate - people think Trump has attitude - this guy would be sending Predator strikes for anyone that back talked him ....

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO chance what-so-ever of getting nominated ....


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

He said he had better credentials. The few Ohio people I heard from didn't seem to think much of him. I thought most of his policy positions blew chunks. Kind of like Jeb Bush, only more annoying.

That kung-fu action routine of his when he talks drove me nuts too.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Dumb and dumber...


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Stockton said:


> Would rather see Anthony get Eric to run.
> 
> === Weiner Holder =====
> Only a Democrat could Love
> 2020


Wouldn't it be Holder Weiner? As in hold...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Which is worse kasich or mc cain??


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Which is worse kasich or mc cain??


I would think Kasich at this point - he has more mileage left on him to use for destructive purposes.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I saw that ticket and I got all warm and fuzzy. Then I realized I just spilled a warm soda in my lap.
I am so sick and tired of these Rhinos thinking we have forgotten already. I am like and elephant I don't forget important things. They forget.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Pence / Cruz 20


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Which is worse kasich or mc cain??


McCain won't run again, he won't retire, but will die in office from brain cancer, so people can feel sorry for him and he won't go down in history as the biggest POW stool pigeon of all time... what was North Vietnam's code word for him, "song bird" ?

*Rancher*


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

azrancher said:


> McCain won't run again, he won't retire, but will die in office from brain cancer, so people can feel sorry for him and he won't go down in history as the biggest POW stool pigeon of all time... what was North Vietnam's code word for him, "song bird" ?
> 
> *Rancher*


I'm rooting for the disease...McCain is a disgrace as a Person, just ask his 1st wife.


----------

